

One-week side project: a javascript audio player with timecoded DOM modification - travism
http://feedtheanimalssamples.com

======
wehriam
Or you could title it "awesome Girl Talk visualization." Today I'm (again)
proud of the internet.

------
cturner
Here's the soundmanager js plugin:
<http://schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

~~~
travism
SoundManager was central to this project. Not having to deal with flash saved
me a lot of time and makes for a more lightweight player, I think.

